# Barron's magazine for ASX?



## Kitsumon (1 January 2011)

Hi, I'm wondering if there is an equivalent of the Barron's magazine for the Australian market. I'm especially fond of Barron's stock picks (aka. Barron's Picks & Pans). Would the Australia Finanial review or BRW have such awesome selection of stocks but for the aussie market? Also I'm not into newsletters such as fat prophet, they seem to ramp up dying stocks.


----------

